# Still struggling through USB mouse issue - more help require

## jcarley

I have previously asked for help here on getting my USB mouse working. I have searched and followed all of the advice I can find in the forums for compiling modules etc.  It still isn't running.

All modules load fine, but i can't get any joy in finding a device that operates with the mouse.  If anyone could give me some hints in finding out how I can tell if the USB hub and device are detected firstly, that will help me rule out a problem in finding the device physically. 

I am wondering if the fact that it connects to a hub which itself connects to a hub on my motherboard is creating a problem. 

I have also tried numerous permutations of the modules as some of the searched threads are a little vague on whether there are conflicts or not between various modules. 

I don't know if Linux or the modules are seeing the device. If the device itself is set up but I am not referencing it correctly or if there is some other problem.  In the threads /dev/usbmouse and /dev/input/mouse0 have been listed but neither generate any cat results.

Any help or advice on where to go from here would be appreciated. I am getting close to pulling the pin and going to a commercial release as I need to get this box going.

Regards, Jason.

----------

## rac

If you haven't seen it already, http://www.linux-usb.org/ looks like a good general resource.  Some information that might be of use to you as well as others trying to help you would be the USB-related portion of your kernel .config file and any USB-related stuff from dmesg.  Since you say you're in a hurry, if this mouse worked when booting from the install CD, one approach would be to simply use that .config file.

Or, if you have a particular commercial distro in mind, but still want to keep Gentoo to manage your userspace applications, you can try using their kernel or kernel configuration in a Gentoo system.  Gentoo is pretty much kernel-agnostic.

I hope we don't lose you.

----------

## Guest

Thanks.  I had already found that link to linux-usb.org.  I will compare my current kernel config to the one you included to see if I can trace any difference. 

Assuming the modules are working, on what device should I see the mouse? I have seen a variety of choices for this that may relate to different /dev setups. 

Thanks again,

Jason.

----------

## taskara

cat /proc/usb/devices

and see if it lists your mouse

also dmesg should show where it found your mouse on startup

try it directly on the mainboard's usb ports and see if it works then - if so then it's probably a hub problem, not a config problem.

----------

## Guest

It doesn't seem to be finding the mouse. meither dmesg not cat /proc/bus/usb/devices shows anything other than the hubs.

After experimenting with the kernel config the only modules loading are:

input 

usbmouse 

NVDriver 

I will keep working through it....

----------

## Kabuto

Do you have the usbdevfs (Preliminary USB Device filesystem) selected in your kernel?

----------

## jcarley

Yes I did. I am now up and runnign though as with all three HCI systems compiled in the mouse comes up. I tried all permutations of two but for domes reason I need all of them. 

Anyway, I am now writing this from Konqueror in KDE!

Thanks for the help.

----------

